# يا تري هو دة( ماي روك) فعلاً



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 فبراير 2010)

[YOUTUBE]DiBCyrOTGaY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


















*سلام المسيح يا اخواتي *
*مش عارفة لية لما بشوف ترنيمة يو تيوب للمرنم الرائع زياد شحاتة بيتهيالي انة الزعيم ماي روك *​ 
*حاجة بجد غريبة مرتبط في زهني جدا انة هو الزعيم ماي روك*​ 
*حد يعرف يفسرلي لية *
*يمكن لان اي حد بحترمة واقدرة من المنتدي بحاول اتخيل شكلة *​ 
*لكن منا بتخيل شكل ناس كتير من المنتدي لكن اول مرة بيرتبط في عقلي الشخصية اللي بتخيل شكلها بشخص معروف *​ 
*انتم اية رايكم *​


----------



## طحبوش (7 فبراير 2010)

انا رأيي انو مفيش فيديو


----------



## طحبوش (7 فبراير 2010)

اه هو ده الفيديو نفس الي قبلو او يمكن قصدك انو ماي روك صفحتو بيضة زي الفيديو 

هو بالفعل قلبو ابيض زي الفل و بيساعد كل الناس


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 فبراير 2010)

*بحط الفيديو مش بينفع لية 
علي العموم 
انا كنت قصدي احط فيديو ترنيمة في وقت ضيقي 
من اللينك بتاع منتدي الكنيسة دة الفيديو الثامن 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119855​*


----------



## طحبوش (7 فبراير 2010)

هي الترنيمة رائعة بس ايه الشعور الغريب ده ؟؟؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (7 فبراير 2010)

*تعرفى يا راجعة انا كده برده بتخيل اشكال لاشخاص

بس مش ده روك اللى انا متخيلاه*​


----------



## جيلان (7 فبراير 2010)

*هو روك قال صوته زى حد من المرنمين مش فاكرة اسمه غالبا قال على زياد
بس بتحصل معايا كتير لما اشوف حد يفكرنى بحد تانى .. ممكن اكوون عمرى ما شفت الحد ده ولا سمعت صوته بس من الكلام كدى بيجى الاحساس ده
فاهمة  قصدك فعلا بتحصل كتير*


----------



## My Rock (7 فبراير 2010)

هل تتصوري إني نفس الشخص ام نفس الشكل و الملامح؟


----------



## asmicheal (7 فبراير 2010)

طيب كويس انة عندك راجعة  بيرتبط بمرنم 

انا عندى الروك بيرتبط بايليا النبى النارى 
او بيوحنا المعمدان 

مع الفارق والقياس  طبعا 


بطمن  العزيز طحبوش غلى الهدنة مع الادارة 


احممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## asmicheal (7 فبراير 2010)

روك 

روك 
روك 

بدون ال 

حقيقى لا اقصد المشاغبة 

احمممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 فبراير 2010)

my rock قال:


> هل تتصوري إني نفس الشخص ام نفس الشكل و الملامح؟



*لا حضرتك في عقلي انك نفس الشخص بذاتة 
ودة خلاني 
ادور في النت علي معلومات عنة 
لقيت القاء دة 
وانا قرات قبل كدة سيرة حضرتك وطريقة معرفتك بالرب وحياتك
طبعا مش نفس الحياة 
ولكن لازال في تفكيري انك انت هذا الانسان 
ولما بشوف ترنيمة لةببقي في بالي انة حضرتك ولو اشوف مشاركة في المنتدي لحضرتك وانا بقرا ردك ببقي شيفاك بصورتة 

المقال


لقاء مع المرنم زياد شحادة
كيف تقابلت مع المسيح كمخلص شخصي لحياتك؟


قبل ولادتي، جدي كان يرى أحلام ورؤى، وشاف رؤية صباح يوم ولادتي، ظهر له ملاك وقال له: "اليوم سيولد لك طفل ستسمية زياد." وفعلا من نعومة أظفاري وأنا متعلق بجدي. كان جدي يصلي معي أغلب الآيام مساء الساعة الثامنة وكان يستحبني إلى الكنيسة كل يوم أحد. هذا الأمر كان يؤثر فيّ.
في سنة 1987 حينما كنت في الرابعة عشر من عمري، كنتُ في زيارة لبوستن من عمان وهناك كلمني الرب من خلال خالي الذي كان يعيش في العالم وقد رجع إلى الرب يعيش حياة القداسة. حياة هذا الإنسان أثرت فيّ وقبلتُ الرب سيداً ومخلصاً على حياتي. ثم رجعت إلى الأردن والتحقتُ بكنيسة إنجيلية وابتدأ الرب ينمي إيماني هناك.


متى أحسست أنك مدعو إلى الخدمة؟ وهل تقدر ان تقدم لنا موجز من الخدمات التي عملت فيها؟


ابتدأت الترنيم في الكنيسة من آنذاك الحين أي من سن الرابع عشر حتى الثامن عشر حين ابتدأ الرب أن يكلمني بدعوته إليَّ كي أدرس لاهوت في لبنان، وهكذا حصل فعلاً. ذهبتُ إلى لبنان وهناك أكملتُ بكالوريس لاهوت، ورجعتُ إلى الاردن لاخدم الرب. وهناك خدمتُ الرب بين الكنائس في كل الأردن بالترنيم والتسبيح، ثم عملت كمدرّس للديانة المسيحية في المدرسة المعمدانية لمدة سنة، وبعدها خدمت في إذاعة حول العالم مونت كارلو كمسؤول عن المتابعة وكنتُ مذيعا لثلاثة برامج اذاعية: "أمل لهذا اليوم" و "مناجة" و"إله واحد وطريق واحد". عملتُ لمدة ثلاثة سنوات ونصف في إذاعة مونت كارلو ثم ابتدأ الرب ثانية لدعوتي للتفرغ متجولا في كل العالم لأقدم رسالة الخلاص ولأسبّح الإله الحي المبارك.
ما دور الترنيم في تقديم رسالة الخلاص؟


الترنيم هو رسالة ملحنة.
هل هناك ترنيمة كان لها أثر على حياتك؟


ترنيمة "في وقتِ ضعفي" التي تقول:" لست لذاتي وشهواتي... بل ها حياتي ملكك...يا رب إني لك... أعني وخذ يدي بيدك." إن الرب الذي اشترانا وحده يستحق أن نكرس الحياة له، كما هو مكتوب " كَيْ يَعِيشَ الأَحْيَاءُ فِيمَا بَعْدُ لاَ لأَنْفُسِهِمْ، بَلْ لِلَّذِي مَاتَ لأَجْلِهِمْ وَقَامَ" (2كورنثوس 5: 15). 
كيف التقيت بزوجتك؟


تلاقينا في مؤتمر في الأردن وكنتُ قبلها مكرسا ثلاثة أشهر ونصف للصلاة لكي يكرمني الرب بزوجة. وكان اليوم الآخير من مدة هذا التكريس في المؤتمر. وأثناء صلاتي أشارالرب لي أنها هي المعينة. وقد أعطاني الرب سلام.
ما كان تأثير الزواج على خدمتك؟


الكتاب يقول أثنين أفضل من واحد. زوجتي تشجعني وتصلي من أجلي كثيراَ وتدعمني في الخدمة.
ما هي النصائح التي تقدمها للمرنمين المبتدئين؟


خلي عيونهم على الرب، ولا ينسو أن وسط معمعة الخدمة المخدوم الرب يسوع المسيح. وأن يواظبوا على الصلاة وقرأة كلمة الله ودراستها.
ما هي شخصيتك المفضلة في الكتاب المقدس بعد الرب يسوع؟


بولس وإيليا.
ما هي آيتك المفضلة؟
يوجد كثير من الآيات لكن منها "قَلْبِي وَلَحْمِي يَهْتِفَانِ بِالإِلهِ الْحَيِّ" (مزمور 84: 2)، وأيضا "وَلكِنَّ اللهَ بَيَّنَ مَحَبَّتَهُ لَنَا، لأَنَّهُ وَنَحْنُ بَعْدُ خُطَاةٌ مَاتَ الْمَسِيحُ لأَجْلِنَا" (رومية 5: 8).
ما هو حلمك الأن؟


حلمي أن أحقق مشيئة الرب في حياتي واعيش حياة الآمانة والقداسة والبر في خدمة الرب حتى نهاية عمري.
قامت بأعداد المقابلة 
الأخت لوئيس عماري

​*


----------



## My Rock (7 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> طيب كويس انة عندك راجعة  بيرتبط بمرنم
> 
> انا عندى الروك بيرتبط بايليا النبى النارى
> او بيوحنا المعمدان
> ...




بالراحة يا جماعة
من انا امام ايليا او يوحنا.. المقارنة غير صحيحة حتى لو كانت نسبية..

لست أفضل من أي عضو آخر.. الشئ الوحيد هو اللون الذي اتميز به و مكاني في المنتدى.. الله شغل قلبي ان أفتح منتدى و اديره بخبراتي و قدراتي، يعني لو لم أخذ هذه الخطوة و لم أنشئ المنتدى لكنت بالكاد أحصل على العضوية المباركة في اي منتدى مسيحيآخر..



asmicheal قال:


> روك
> 
> روك
> روك
> ...



انا يأست منك.. كم مرة نبهتك إن إسمي بدون ال التعريف لكن لا فائدة.. اكتبيه مثل ما يعجبكم..


----------



## طحبوش (7 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههه اسميشال لا فائدة 

لا يا زعيم انت زينة المنتدى و اي منتدى مسيحي تاني يتمنى انك تكون فيه 

و فيكن البركة 

بس معلش اسميشال ما بتقدر على حالها الاندفاع السريع للخدمة يخلف الكثير من الكوارث و الدمار ورائه ههههههههههه


----------



## طحبوش (7 فبراير 2010)

ما حدا يسألني ليش انا هون انا من اين بدي جيب اخبار اذا ما كنت بكل مكان ههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (7 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> ما حدا يسألني ليش انا هون انا من اين بدي جيب اخبار اذا ما كنت بكل مكان ههههههههههههه


 

:budo:

طيب فية سؤال عندى 
هل طحبوش مسيحى 
وكيف اتاكد من مصداقبة ذلك 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بالشفا يا كلبوظ


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 فبراير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *تعرفى يا راجعة انا كده برده بتخيل اشكال لاشخاص
> 
> بس مش ده روك اللى انا متخيلاه*​



*اهلا بيكي  تاسوني كوينا 
امال كيف شيفاة 

سلام المسيح​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 فبراير 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *هو روك قال صوته زى حد من المرنمين مش فاكرة اسمه غالبا قال على زياد
> بامانة اول مرة اسمع الكلام دة​بس بتحصل معايا كتير لما اشوف حد يفكرنى بحد تانى .. ممكن اكوون عمرى ما شفت الحد ده ولا سمعت صوته بس من الكلام كدى بيجى الاحساس ده
> فاهمة  قصدك فعلا بتحصل كتير*



نورتيني يا قمر 
الرب معك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> طيب كويس انة عندك راجعة  بيرتبط بمرنم
> 
> انا عندى الروك بيرتبط بايليا النبى النارى
> او بيوحنا المعمدان
> ...



*اهلا بحضرتك 
المشاغبة 
الرهيبة 
اللذيذة اسماشيل 

نورتي الصفحة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> ما حدا يسألني ليش انا هون انا من اين بدي جيب اخبار اذا ما كنت بكل مكان ههههههههههههه



*يا سيدي اهلا بيك في كل المواضيع 
​*


----------



## طحبوش (7 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :budo:
> 
> طيب فية سؤال عندى
> هل طحبوش مسيحى
> ...




ههههههههه مسيحيتي لي لوحدي و لا يقدم و لا يؤخر اذا باقي الاشخاص اعترفو فيها ام لم يعترفو لان ده مش اختصاصهم 
ههههههه 

و المسيحة ليست شهادة او دبلوم حتى يتأكد من مصداقيتها 
في فرق بين كلمة مسيحي التي يكتبوها بالهوية 
و المسيحية الحقيقية التي نعيشها في حياتنا و نجسدها في افعالنا 

و مسحيتي لا تنتظر موافقة الناس ما دام العالم بقلوب الناس يعلم ما في قلوبنا و هذا الذي هو اهم


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 فبراير 2010)

*كمان فى فرق جوهرى المرنم  زياد بيعزف عود وروك بيلعب جيتار  *


----------



## asmicheal (7 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> ههههههههه مسيحيتي لي لوحدي و لا يقدم و لا يؤخر اذا باقي الاشخاص اعترفو فيها ام لم يعترفو لان ده مش اختصاصهم
> ههههههه
> 
> و المسيحة ليست شهادة او دبلوم حتى يتأكد من مصداقيتها
> ...


 

:close_tem:close_tem:close_tem

مش فاهمة 
يعنى طحبوش  مسيحى 
ولا مسلم وتحترم المسيحية 
ولا انا اللى غبية وانت ذكى بزيادة


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> ههههههههه مسيحيتي لي لوحدي و لا يقدم و لا يؤخر اذا باقي الاشخاص اعترفو فيها ام لم يعترفو لان ده مش اختصاصهم
> ههههههه
> 
> و المسيحة ليست شهادة او دبلوم حتى يتأكد من مصداقيتها
> ...



:018a1d~146::018a1d~146::018a1d~146::018a1d~146::018a1d~146::018a1d~146:
*برافووووو طحبوش 
انا مسيحي مسيحي وصليبي داقة في ايديا وايماني في قلبي اعز من عينيا​*


----------



## My Rock (7 فبراير 2010)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *لا حضرتك في عقلي انك نفس الشخص بذاتة
> ودة خلاني
> ادور في النت علي معلومات عنة
> لقيت القاء دة
> ...



أذا كان عندك شكوك بأني نفس الشخص، فانا لست زياد شحاتة 
كان لي الشرف بلقاء الأخ زياد في الاردن و في السويد. هو أخ رائع و مبارك و الرغم من وجود تشابه بسيط في الملامح، لكننا مختلفين في الأهداف و المواهب، فكل عضو بجسد الرب له وضيفته و عمله، فلو كلنا كنا زياد شحاتة لما استمتعنا بترنيمة في وقتي ضعفي، التي هي بالمناسبة من بين أقرب الترانيم الى قلبي و أسمعها بإستمرار، خاصة بصوت زياد.

على أي حال، انا لا امانع برؤيتي بشخص زياد شحاتة.


----------



## My Rock (7 فبراير 2010)

لا أعرف لماذا عندي إحساس إن الناس دخلت الموضوع رغبة في فضيحة رؤية صورتي الشخصية الحقيقية..


----------



## جيلان (7 فبراير 2010)

*لا يا روك بس فى ناس كان عندها عشم تنزل فضيحة فى اخبار المنتدى للاسبوع القادم ههههههه*


----------



## طحبوش (7 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :close_tem:close_tem:close_tem
> 
> مش فاهمة
> يعنى طحبوش  مسيحى
> ...




لا سلامتك يا اسميشال 

ان كنت عاوزة جواب سهل خالص 

انا مسيحي بس ما يهمنيش الناس تعرف لان معرفتها او عدمو مش هيأثر 

المسيحية افعال نقوم بها و كلمة نجسدها في حياتنا اليومية 

و ليست مصطلح نردده فقط على السنتنا 

زي انا مسلم و الحمد لله ....!!!!!!!!!!!!

كلامات فارغة من معانيها عندما اكون ممثلا صحيحا للمسيحية 

وقتها اتمنى ان اقول انا مسيحي 

و لكن لا استطيع ان احمل اكثر من استطاعتي انا اعتبر نفسي 

مشروع انسان مسيحي و لكن لم يكتمل المشروع بعد 

و لكن انا في الهوية و العيلة مسيحي ابا عن جد


----------



## طحبوش (7 فبراير 2010)

جيلان بلاش نشر السموم بتاعتك هنا اهتمي بدراستك و روحي ذاكري من الكتب هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 فبراير 2010)

my rock قال:


> لا أعرف لماذا عندي إحساس إن الناس دخلت الموضوع رغبة في فضيحة رؤية صورتي الشخصية الحقيقية..



*لالالالا طبعاً مش كدة خالص 
انا اسفة جدا لو الشعور دة ضايق حضرتك 
ولكن بعتقد ان كل الناس في المنتدي نفسها تعرفك اكثر ومبهورين بشخصك​*


----------



## طحبوش (7 فبراير 2010)

اه كلام راجعا مزبوط و في ناس زي ما قالت جيلان عاوزة تجمع اخبار ههههههههههههه 

و طبعا يعني يا جيلان انت دخلتي الموضوع ليه ممكن نعرف ؟


----------



## tawfik jesus (7 فبراير 2010)

انا اعتقد ان ماي روك هو............ وديع الصافي


----------



## asmicheal (7 فبراير 2010)

My Rock قال:


> لا أعرف لماذا عندي إحساس إن الناس دخلت الموضوع رغبة في فضيحة رؤية صورتي الشخصية الحقيقية..


 







لية وهو شكل حضرتك فضيحة 
اعتقد ان روك شكلة فية نعمة وهيبة بنفس الوقت 
ويمكن راجل ناضج مش شاب بيبى 
لكن اللى تبقى عندة الجراة يعمل منتدى بالقوة دى 
فى زمن زى دة 
فى احوال زى اللى احنا فيها 

يبقى اكيد انسان جدير بالاحترام 
واةةةةةةةةةةةة

انا كنت داخلة اشوف شكل روك 

لكن ذهلت لما عرفت ان حضرتك تعزف جيتار 

لخبطت صورتك فى ذهنى تلك المعلومة 

احممم

طبعا لا اجامل وحضرتك اكتر واحد عارف كدة 

من صولاتك وجولاتك معى بقسم الشكاوى والمصايب والمشاكل


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (7 فبراير 2010)

*شرف لي 
اني اشوف صورتك ونتعرف عليك اكتر

تحياتي*


----------



## My Rock (7 فبراير 2010)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *لالالالا طبعاً مش كدة خالص
> انا اسفة جدا لو الشعور دة ضايق حضرتك
> ولكن بعتقد ان كل الناس في المنتدي نفسها تعرفك اكثر ومبهورين بشخصك​*



لا يا اخت راجعة ليسوع
كلامي كان للمزاح فقط

بعدين من يريد ان يعرف المزيد عني، ما عليه الا ان يسأل
انا اؤمن بالتواصل و قرب العلاقة بين الإدارة و الأعضاءو فهو اساس مهم لنجاح اي خدمة.


----------



## tawfik jesus (7 فبراير 2010)

tawfik jesus قال:


> انا اعتقد ان ماي روك هو............ وديع الصافي


 

صح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  :smile02


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 فبراير 2010)

*ممكن اقول راى 
بطلب من حضرتك نعمل حوار مع حضرتك..واسئلة مع حضرتك..بصراحة مستغرب أن حضرتك بترد علينا 
*​


----------



## جيلان (7 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> جيلان بلاش نشر السموم بتاعتك هنا اهتمي بدراستك و روحي ذاكري من الكتب هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*ممكن تفهمنى اكتر تقصد ايه بالسموم ؟!
دراستى الى انت كتبت عنها كلام غلط فى اخبارك وردى كان انك تعيد النظر فى مراسلينك مرة تانية .. صح؟
اترك الدراسة لحالها واهتم بتجميع فضائحك عشن تلحق النشرة الى جاية*




طحبوش قال:


> اه كلام راجعا مزبوط و في ناس زي ما قالت جيلان عاوزة تجمع اخبار ههههههههههههه
> 
> و طبعا يعني يا جيلان انت دخلتي الموضوع ليه ممكن نعرف ؟



*هو نفس السبب الى خلاك ترد عليه .. لو على حجة الاخبار كان ممكن تشوف الموضوع وتمشى
لكن مش شايف ان الموضوع فى القسم العام و مش انت صاحبه كمان ؟
ايه وجه اعتراضك على ردودى فى موضوع لا يخصك وكلام غير موجه ليك ؟*


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 فبراير 2010)

*آسف للمداخلة بس أنا حسيت أن حضرتك طيب* ​


----------



## My Rock (7 فبراير 2010)

tawfik jesus قال:


> انا اعتقد ان ماي روك هو............ وديع الصافي




ربنا يسامحك.. تتصورني بصلعة و شعري مهلس؟



asmicheal قال:


> لية وهو شكل حضرتك فضيحة
> اعتقد ان روك شكلة فية نعمة وهيبة بنفس الوقت
> ويمكن راجل ناضج مش شاب بيبى
> لكن اللى تبقى عندة الجراة يعمل منتدى بالقوة دى
> ...



انا كنت اعزف على البيانو من عمري 9 سنين، الموهبة نمت عندي، لكن تميز أخي الكبير في العزف على البيانو دفعني لأختيار آلة جديد و كان الأختيار على الجيتار بتدبير اعتبره الهي 

الترانيم جزء كبير من حياتي..

لكن كما قلت الله شغل قلبي ببدأ موقع مسيحي لاستخدم فيه خبراتي الأكاديمية و الروحية، فهذا التمييز الوحيد، فلو لم اكن مدير المنتدى لما كنت اكثر من عضو مبارك.. بالكاد!





اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *شرف لي
> اني اشوف صورتك ونتعرف عليك اكتر
> 
> تحياتي*




ليس بالضرورة ان تكون بالصورة...


----------



## +Coptic+ (7 فبراير 2010)

*انا متخيل روك رجل في الاربيعنيات من العمر
ربنا يحافظ علية و يبارك في خدمتك*


----------



## طحبوش (7 فبراير 2010)

دبحتيني يا جيلاان اعلن استسلامي هههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (7 فبراير 2010)

انا بقى كنت متخيلة روك 
راكب حصان وفى ايدة كرباج 
لكن بيانو من 9 سنين 
وجيتار 
:close_tem:close_tem:close_tem
طيب هتخيلة ازاى انا  دلوقتى


----------



## tawfik jesus (7 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> انا بقى كنت متخيلة روك
> راكب حصان وفى ايدة كرباج
> لكن بيانو من 9 سنين
> وجيتار
> ...


 
معناه الان هو عازف جيتار شهير !!!!!

يا  روك انت معاك شهادات ايه ؟


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> انا بقى كنت متخيلة روك
> راكب حصان وفى ايدة كرباج
> لكن بيانو من 9 سنين
> وجيتار
> ...



*بالعكس من كل ردودة تحسي رجل يجمع بين الحكمة وخفة الظل 
والشدة لضبط الامور والادارة والطيبة والبساطة والاتضاع​*


----------



## asmicheal (7 فبراير 2010)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *بالعكس من كل ردودة تحسي رجل يجمع بين الحكمة وخفة الظل​*
> 
> *والشدة لضبط الامور والادارة والطيبة والبساطة والاتضاع *​


 

:94:

هوة باين كدة 
لاننا قدرنا نخلية يسيب المشاكل والمصايب والشكاوى 
ونمور الحوارات 
ويدخل العام 
مرة علشان دونا نبيل 
ومرة علشان راجعة ليسوع 

وممكن 


:budo:

طرد بعض الاعضاء الغلباويين المشاغبين 


:budo::budo::budo:


----------



## طحبوش (7 فبراير 2010)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *بالعكس من كل ردودة تحسي رجل يجمع بين الحكمة وخفة الظل
> والشدة لضبط الامور والادارة والطيبة والبساطة والاتضاع​*




بحسك بتتكلمي عني سبحان الله نفس المواصفات


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> بحسك بتتكلمي عني سبحان الله نفس المواصفات



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
كوميدان​*


----------



## asmicheal (7 فبراير 2010)

حسدنا روك 
فمشى
اوعى تزعل يا روك من ردودى 
من فرحتى انك دخلت العام وبترد علينا 

اظن 
لو تفتكر كنت طلبت منك فى موضوع سابق
تتفاعل مع الاقسام العامة والشباب 

فشكرا لحضرتك 
جقيقى تشرفت بمعلومات جميلة عنك 

وصورة افضل من اللى كانت بذهنى عنك 

موضوع جميل راجعة 
شكرا ليكى


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 فبراير 2010)

*راجعه ليسوع

و اسميشال

هههههههههههههههههههههه


نفسي اشوفكم موقوفين قريب و علي اساميكم الخط الازرق هههههههههه

بالذات اسميشال
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :94:
> 
> هوة باين كدة
> لاننا قدرنا نخلية يسيب المشاكل والمصايب والشكاوى
> ...




صح لدرجه انو انا للاسف للاسف يعني مش ببعت رسائل للاخ الكريم روك او الاخت دونا الا ساعت المشاكل بس ههههههههههههههه ارتبطوا في ذهبي بالمشاكل :vava::nunu0000:


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 فبراير 2010)

my rock قال:


> لا يا اخت راجعة ليسوع
> كلامي كان للمزاح فقط
> 
> بعدين من يريد ان يعرف المزيد عني، ما عليه الا ان يسأل
> انا اؤمن بالتواصل و قرب العلاقة بين الإدارة و الأعضاءو فهو اساس مهم لنجاح اي خدمة.



للاسف اخي الكريم انا جيت من منتديات مش ابعت للاداره خالص الا وقت الشكاوي بس ههههههه

عموما الوقت بيعرف الناس ببعض اكتر

ربنا يبارك خدمتك

سلام و نعمه ليك


----------



## Coptic Man (7 فبراير 2010)

My Rock قال:


> لا أعرف لماذا عندي إحساس إن الناس دخلت الموضوع رغبة في فضيحة رؤية صورتي الشخصية الحقيقية..


 
احم احم

وهنا بقي يبدأ شغلي 

معلش يا زلمة يلا اللي عاوز يشوف صورة روك يرفع ايده وها اديكم رقم حسابي في البنك هههههه

انتا عارف بقي المعيشة صعبة :ura1:

علي فكرة انا برضه بشوف الاخ الحبيب روك في شكل المرنم زياد شحاته جايز لانه فيه شبه منه بالفعل وكمان صوته قوي زيه وكمان بيعزف مع الفارق ان الاخ زياد عود والاخ روك بيعزف جيتار


----------



## My Rock (7 فبراير 2010)

coptic man قال:


> احم احم
> 
> وهنا بقي يبدأ شغلي
> 
> ...




صدقني حتى لو عملتها محدش هيتجرأ و يشتري الصورة منك هههه


----------



## asmicheal (7 فبراير 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *راجعه ليسوع*
> 
> *و اسميشال*
> 
> ...


 








حبيبتى 
بالذات اسميشال 

قربت خالص 
من خط الوقف الازرق 

وعلى جنب شريط اسود كمان 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## طحبوش (7 فبراير 2010)

my rock قال:


> صدقني حتى لو عملتها محدش هيتجرأ و يشتري الصورة منك هههه





حد السيف


----------



## Coptic Man (7 فبراير 2010)

My Rock قال:


> صدقني حتى لو عملتها محدش هيتجرأ و يشتري الصورة منك هههه


 
ههههههههههههه

بلاش تخوف الاعضاء دي ساعة رزق بقي :nunu0000:

يلا يا شباب روك طيب وبيهزر اللي عايز يشوفها يرفع ايده 

والا كدا هتخلوه يتاكد من كلامه اني محدش هيتجرأ ويشتري

روك خليك بعيد وهديلك نسبة 10%:gun:


----------



## Alexander.t (7 فبراير 2010)

*انت طالب فى الصوره كام يا مينا ؟؟

بس انا هحولك رصيد على موبيلك مش حساب البنك
*​


----------



## Coptic Man (7 فبراير 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *انت طالب فى الصوره كام يا مينا ؟؟*​
> 
> *بس انا هحولك رصيد على موبيلك مش حساب البنك*​


 

تمام وادي اول عضو :ura1:

المعلومات سرية يا اخ كيوبيد ولكن التأكيد علي الرغبة في رؤيتها لابد ان يكون علني 

باقي التفاصيل لاحقا ولكن لابد من السرية المطلقة لاني احتمال الاخ روك يصفي حسابنا في المنتدي في الاخر :vava ناخد العضوية ام شرطة اياها ههههههههههه )


----------



## asmicheal (7 فبراير 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> بلاش تخوف الاعضاء دي ساعة رزق بقي :nunu0000:
> 
> ...


 

:nunu0000::gun::nunu0000:


هل للموضوع علاقة 
بجمع تبرعات 
لهدايا قسم اعياد الميلاد 

واضح ان الازمة المالية اثرت على الجميع 


وهل 
للاستاذة راجعة نسبة 
باعتبارها مؤسسة الموضوع 
ولا هتطلع بلوشى 

احمممممممممممممم

asmicheal

كانت الفقيدة عضوة مشاغبة جنب الحيط 
الى ان دخلت فى يوم 
مالهوش الوان 
موضوع اللة يسامحها بقى 
راجعة ارباح 


:budo::budo::budo:


----------



## Alexander.t (7 فبراير 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> تمام وادي اول عضو :ura1:
> 
> المعلومات سرية يا اخ كيوبيد ولكن التأكيد علي الرغبة في رؤيتها لابد ان يكون علني
> 
> باقي التفاصيل لاحقا ولكن لابد من السرية المطلقة لاني احتمال الاخ روك يصفي حسابنا في المنتدي في الاخر :vava ناخد العضوية ام شرطة اياها ههههههههههه )




*الرغبه موجوده والحمد لله وعلنى قدام الجميع:smile02

لكن الاهم انت طالب كاااام فى الصوره 

ومتقلقش محدش هيقول لروك حاجه 

لو حد قال لروك حاجه ادينى بس رقم موبيله ونوقفهولو:act31:
*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 فبراير 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *راجعه ليسوع
> 
> و اسميشال
> 
> ...



*لية بس كدة يا اوختي 

انتي بتقولي فيها 

الزعيم هيقول اية الموضوع اللي رجعة ليسوع عملتة دة ولمت الناس فية وهيطردني 

وهتفرحي فيا 

وفي اسميشال 

​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 فبراير 2010)

> هل للموضوع علاقة
> بجمع تبرعات
> لهدايا قسم اعياد الميلاد
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههه
انت عسولة قوي يا اسميشال

بتدوري انتي علي المفيد ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## asmicheal (7 فبراير 2010)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *لية بس كدة يا اوختي​*
> 
> *انتي بتقولي فيها *​
> *الزعيم هيقول اية الموضوع اللي رجعة ليسوع عملتة دة ولمت الناس فية وهيطردني *​
> ...


 









يا جماعة ما تتعازموش 

خلاص خلاص 
انا هشيل الليلة 
انتى راجعة برضة لسة مصاحبانى من يومين 
فداك انا 
شايفة التضحية 


وبعدين انتى منهم وعليهم ومخضرة زيهم
انما انا المشاغبة الجديدة اللى بالقصة 

بس افتكرينى فى ارباح صورة روك البيضاء اللى جطيتيها 

اسقيها كل يوم هتطرح الوان 

وبعدها هتبقى راجعة لبيتك 
وانسى راجعة ليسوع خليها فى سرك 

واذكري asmicheal بالخير بقى 

سبتكم مبتسمين 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


كل موضوع وانتى طيبة راجعة 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 فبراير 2010)

*اخي روك انت بتلعب جيتار

بصررررررررررررررررررررررررررررره

انا كمان بلعب بقالي سنتين و مستوايا مش بطال و هاخد كورسات تصقله اكتر

نحن في انتظار ترانيم جديده من انتاجك اخي

سلام و نعمه*


----------



## Coptic Man (7 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :nunu0000::gun::nunu0000:
> 
> 
> هل للموضوع علاقة
> ...


 
هههههههههه

لا دي سياسات عاليا لا نستطيع ان نبت بها في الوقت الحالي

وكونك تتدخلين بها يعرض عضويتك للنسف المبكر من المنتدي هههه

والله الموفق ( الله الوطن المنتدي ):vava:

من الاخر الفلوس كلها ليا علشان تريحوا نفسكم واللي هيقرب :gun:


----------



## Coptic Man (7 فبراير 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> *الرغبه موجوده والحمد لله وعلنى قدام الجميع:smile02*​
> 
> *لكن الاهم انت طالب كاااام فى الصوره *​
> *ومتقلقش محدش هيقول لروك حاجه *​
> *لو حد قال لروك حاجه ادينى بس رقم موبيله ونوقفهولو:act31:*​


 

هههههههههههههههه

احييك علي شجاعتك والمهم نية الشراء

ومش هنختلف عالسعر بس تبقي حصريا علشان اقدر اشوف اعضاء تانية :nunu0000:


----------



## طحبوش (7 فبراير 2010)

هات رقم الحساب يا استاذ مينا و انا جاهز ههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (7 فبراير 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> احييك علي شجاعتك والمهم نية الشراء
> 
> ومش هنختلف عالسعر بس تبقي حصريا علشان اقدر اشوف اعضاء تانية :nunu0000:




*لا كدا مش هياكول منا قولت اشترى منك وبعد كدا ابيع انا وانت مهو انا مينفعش ادفع فلوس فى حاجه مش جاى من وراها ربح :smile02*​


----------



## asmicheal (7 فبراير 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> لا دي سياسات عاليا لا نستطيع ان نبت بها في الوقت الحالي
> 
> ...


 






اطلب حق اللجوء السياسى للموضوع لرعاية روك المباشرة 
المشاركة دى ما تتطمنش باين علينا وقعنا فى زعيم .... احممم

ادى اخرة العاب السجون اللى فى المنتدى 
طلعت محترفين احمممممممممممممممم


فينك يا روك 

بتعزف جيتار 
ومش سامعنا 


ما فيش حد دخل اليوم مشاركة الا وبشرنى بالطرد :nunu0000:


حاسة انى فى بيت الرعب 

بررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


مع انى عضوة مشاغبة جنب الحيط 
اموت واعرف مين زقنى لدخول الموضوع دة 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## طحبوش (7 فبراير 2010)

مية مية يا كيوبيد ههههههههههه شوفو العقول التجارية تشتغل ازاي ههههه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 فبراير 2010)

> فينك يا روك
> 
> بتعزف جيتار
> ومش سامعنا



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


جاء من يزاحمك الاختصاص اخي اي عزف الجيتار 

شكلنا كدا هنتطرد يا ست اسميشال بالسلامه لا يا اوختشي اطردي لوحدك ههههههههه

انا هخطف راجعه ليسوع و نهرب و نسيبك في وش المدفع

سلام


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 فبراير 2010)

> اموت واعرف مين زقنى لدخول الموضوع دة



يا شيخه قال مش عارفه قال:lightbulb: 

يا شيخه دا انتي الي عاملاه اصلا اساسا

كل شويه توجعي دماغ روك و دماغنا

اعتقي بقي يا بنتي ربي يهديكي:94:


----------



## طحبوش (7 فبراير 2010)

asmichael
هيبقى اسمها 
aswhatwasinpast 

راجع ليسوع هيبقى اسمها راجعا للبيت 

gospeloftruth
يبقى اسمها 

going to some where alse 2 find the truth

ههههههههههههههههههههه 
طويل بس معبر


----------



## Alexander.t (7 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> مية مية يا كيوبيد ههههههههههه شوفو العقول التجارية تشتغل ازاي ههههه



*ايه رايك يا ابو الطحابيش*:smile02


----------



## asmicheal (7 فبراير 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> جاء من يزاحمك الاختصاص اخي اي عزف الجيتار
> ...


 




:66::66::66:

اية الشهامة دى كلها 

مش عارفة اودى جمايلكم فيييييييييييييييييييييييييين 


يعنى راجعة تنزل موضوع واحنا اللى نشيل توابعة 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## طحبوش (7 فبراير 2010)

لو كان في تقييم يا كيوبيد كنت حطتلك اجمد تقييم عشان دماغك الجامد ده ههههههههه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 فبراير 2010)

> gospeloftruth
> يبقى اسمها
> 
> going to some where alse 2 find the truth



اه هروح منتدي تاني و اطفش و اهج و اسيبكم ههههههههههههه

و اول واحد هسيبه طحبوش طبعا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :66::66::66:
> 
> اية الشهامة دى كلها
> 
> ...





اه الشيل للجدعان :66:


----------



## طحبوش (7 فبراير 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> اه هروح منتدي تاني و اطفش و اهج و اسيبكم ههههههههههههه
> 
> و اول واحد هسيبه طحبوش طبعا




ما حدش يقدر يستغنى عنك في المنتدى ده يا تروث يا قمر


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 فبراير 2010)

الله يخليك طحبوشنا

خلاص هات لنا الاكل علي حسابك بقي و الساقع هههههههههه استغلال رسمي


----------



## طحبوش (7 فبراير 2010)

من عيوني انت تعالي زوري بولندا او اوكرانيا او سوريا و كلو يحضر هههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2010)

عرفت جاسوستك 

كدة برضة يا راجعة 
وانا اللى هضحى بنفسى فى موضوعك عن روك 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اوك يا كلبوظ


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 فبراير 2010)

coptic man قال:


> احم احم
> 
> وهنا بقي يبدأ شغلي
> 
> ...



*يعني تصوري واحساسي صح 
انة روك شكل زياد شحاتة وبيعزف بردو الة موسيقية 
انا عندي نية الشراء يا مينا وبقول اهو 
اوكي حط رقم حسابك في البنك وهتلاقي المطلوب 
بس اوعي حد يقول لروك علي العملية دي 
نورت بمشاركاتك يا مينا  ​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (8 فبراير 2010)

فضول البنات يودي في داهيه هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 فبراير 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *لا كدا مش هياكول منا قولت اشترى منك وبعد كدا ابيع انا وانت مهو انا مينفعش ادفع فلوس فى حاجه مش جاى من وراها ربح :smile02*​



*اية العقلية التجارية  الرهيبة دي
دنتا يتخاف منك يا مينا كيوبيد ​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> عرفت جاسوستك
> 
> كدة برضة يا راجعة
> وانا اللى هضحى بنفسى فى موضوعك عن روك
> ...



*اية بس انا عملت اية 
انا اخر حد ممكن يتقال علية جاسوس
لاني مشغولياتي كتير وعلي ما بخلص وادخل المنتدي بيكون حصلت حجات كتير خالص في المنتدي مبعرفش بيها
ولكن لاني اتعلقت بالمنتدي بخلص اللي ورايا واجي للمنتدي باقصي سرعتي​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 فبراير 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> اه هروح منتدي تاني و اطفش و اهج و اسيبكم ههههههههههههه
> 
> و اول واحد هسيبه طحبوش طبعا



*لا يا تروث يا جميلة 
خليكي هنا 
احنا حبيناكي كتير​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (8 فبراير 2010)

:love34: *و انا كمان*


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2010)

بقول خلينا فى زياد شحادة 
وبلاش طمع  وخناقات ا رباح

روك قال انة شبهة 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

:download:


زياد شحادة

























​


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2010)

نسيت اقول 
دى خدمة مجانية 
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2010)

للامانة يعنى 
نادرا ما يعجبنى صوت 
كمان 
اول مرة اسمع زياد 

لكن فعلا روعة 

وبنزل كل تراتيلة 


*هضطر* اشكرك راجعة لانك عرفتينى  صوت واحساس زياد شحادة الرائع 

وان شاء اللة 
تكونى سبب تخليص المنتدى من مشاغبتى 
بعد مشاركاتى فى الموضوع دة 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 فبراير 2010)

*اسماشيل
مرسي خالص علي الصور 
وانا وضعتها في الصفحة الاولي للموضوع طلما مش عارفة احط اليوتيوب للترنيمة 
وبعدين لية هضطري تشكريني ؟
انتي منورة الموضوع​*


----------



## Coptic Man (8 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> هات رقم الحساب يا استاذ مينا و انا جاهز ههههههههههه


 
رقم الحساب برضه سري

يا جماعة بلاش فضائح علي العلن كدا


----------



## Coptic Man (8 فبراير 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *لا كدا مش هياكول منا قولت اشترى منك وبعد كدا ابيع انا وانت مهو انا مينفعش ادفع فلوس فى حاجه مش جاى من وراها ربح :smile02*​


 
ههههههههههه

لا يا كوبيد انا ها اعملها نسخ تتشاف وتتمسح لوحدها

زي الديسك اللي بيولع لوحده في سلسلة افلام مهمة صعبة

احنا ناس خبرة برضه


----------



## طحبوش (8 فبراير 2010)

طيب حضرتك ابعتها في رسالة ع الخاص


----------



## Coptic Man (8 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> اطلب حق اللجوء السياسى للموضوع لرعاية روك المباشرة
> المشاركة دى ما تتطمنش باين علينا وقعنا فى زعيم .... احممم
> 
> ادى اخرة العاب السجون اللى فى المنتدى
> ...


 
من الافضل انك تشاغبي فعلا جنب الحيط خصوصا مع العضويات الحمراء في المنتدي فهماني طبعا :t30:

بدال ما نحطك جوه سجن المنتدي لغاية ما تزهقي عرفاه اللي هو وانتي داخلة المنتدي شمال كدا علي ايدك اليمين هتلاقيه في وشك علي طول :smil16:


----------



## طحبوش (8 فبراير 2010)

معلش انت ادينا النسخة دي و نحن عندنا مصور شاشة كومبيوتر انشغلو و انشغل الفيديو و هناخدها مافيش مشكلة حضرتك


----------



## Coptic Man (8 فبراير 2010)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *يعني تصوري واحساسي صح​*
> *انة روك شكل زياد شحاتة وبيعزف بردو الة موسيقية *
> *انا عندي نية الشراء يا مينا وبقول اهو *
> *اوكي حط رقم حسابك في البنك وهتلاقي المطلوب *
> ...


 
أه تخيلي بقي

وخلاص انا كدا عملت زبونين تمام اوووي

سوف تصلكم الاتفاقية قريبا جدااا

وطبعا الموضوع سري مش عاوزين روك يعرف والا كلنا هنبقي بره المنتدي :closedeye


----------



## Coptic Man (8 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> نسيت اقول
> دى خدمة مجانية
> ههههههههههههههههههههه


 
اسمايشل انتي كدا بتضربي شغلي

من الاخر زي ما بيقول المثل ياواكل قوتي ياناوي علي موتي :11azy:

فخدي لبالك


----------



## Coptic Man (8 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> معلش انت ادينا النسخة دي و نحن عندنا مصور شاشة كومبيوتر انشغلو و انشغل الفيديو و هناخدها مافيش مشكلة حضرتك


 
تمام طحبوش خرجت بره الصفقة بدال نايتك بانت :t30:


----------



## My Rock (8 فبراير 2010)

ارد على مين انا بقى؟
اروح مشوار و ارجع الاقى الموضوع 10 صفحات؟


----------



## ponponayah (8 فبراير 2010)

*هو انا بصراحة بحترم ماى روك اوى
بس انا بخاف منو اوى اوى مش عارفة لية
حتى بخاف ارد او اشارك فى موضوع هو رادد فية 
مش كاتبة حتى​*


----------



## just member (8 فبراير 2010)

*قد يكون تفسير ذهني باطني لهيك لانة شخص ذو وقار وشياكة 
بالمثل المصري راجل مالي هدومة
هيك احساسك بالمرنم ذياد
منشان هيك فسرتي كل هاد لروك
انا اعتقد ان ماي روك شخص مميز هو الاخر

*​


----------



## Alexander.t (8 فبراير 2010)

*ايه جدعان فى ايه كلو خايف من روك ليه


انت دبحتلهم خروف يا روك على باب المنتدى ولا ايييه

هههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## طحبوش (8 فبراير 2010)

انا بقيت خايف من كوبتك ماااااااااان ههههههههه


----------



## طحبوش (8 فبراير 2010)

اه صحيح كنت عاوز اضيف حاجة اني بحب كوبتك مان و ماي روك 

لانهم دايما بيساعدوني و انشاء الله يجي يوم و ارد جمايلهم و انا بقلهم اني مش ناسي الجمايل دي


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> من الافضل انك تشاغبي فعلا جنب الحيط خصوصا مع العضويات الحمراء في المنتدي فهماني طبعا :t30:
> 
> بدال ما نحطك جوه سجن المنتدي لغاية ما تزهقي عرفاه اللي هو وانتي داخلة المنتدي شمال كدا علي ايدك اليمين هتلاقيه في وشك علي طول :smil16:


 
:download:

مع كامل احترامى للون الاحمر 
احنا ما بنتهددش :t30:
واسال كلبوظ


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> اسمايشل انتي كدا بتضربي شغلي
> 
> من الاخر زي ما بيقول المثل ياواكل قوتي ياناوي علي موتي :11azy:
> 
> فخدي لبالك


 
:download:

السجون اللى على اليمين فى شمال وانت داخل المنتدى 

انتجت اهه افخر انواع المحترفين 

احممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## asmicheal (8 فبراير 2010)

انت فييييييييييييييييييييييين يا روك 


بتعزف جيتار 

وهما هنا عمالين يقسموا التركة 

الحقووووووووووووووووووونا


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 فبراير 2010)

*كوبتك مان
مرسي خالص انك صلحتلي الفيديو بالصفحة الاولي​*


----------



## Coptic Man (10 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> انا بقيت خايف من كوبتك ماااااااااان ههههههههه


 
هههههههههههههههه

هو انا عملت حاجة ولا هو نصب واحتيالي علي شخصي المسكين 

عماتا متخافش بدال ما انتا ماشي سليم :t30:


----------



## Coptic Man (10 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> اه صحيح كنت عاوز اضيف حاجة اني بحب كوبتك مان و ماي روك
> 
> لانهم دايما بيساعدوني و انشاء الله يجي يوم و ارد جمايلهم و انا بقلهم اني مش ناسي الجمايل دي


 
واحنا كمان نحبك .. ربنا يباركك ويدوم تواجدك الجميل المبارك معنا يا اخي الحبيب

ولا يوجد جمايل كما تقول بين الاخوة

الرب معك


----------



## Coptic Man (10 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> مع كامل احترامى للون الاحمر
> احنا ما بنتهددش :t30:
> واسال كلبوظ


 
ههههههههههههههه

هتفضلي تقولي كدا لغاية لما تلاقي نفسك في السجن الجميل ده يا اما لو تطورت الحالة نديكي شرطة في نص عضويتك  :t30:


----------



## Coptic Man (10 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> السجون اللى على اليمين فى شمال وانت داخل المنتدى
> 
> ...


 
احم .. اخدت لبالي يا مشرفانا 

المصيبة اننا اللي عامل الموضوع شكلي ها اشيله واريحكم من الخبرات الجميلة اللي بتكتسبوها جواه :11azy:


----------



## Coptic Man (10 فبراير 2010)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *كوبتك مان​*
> *مرسي خالص انك صلحتلي الفيديو بالصفحة الاولي*​


 
انا تحت امرك دائما يا اخت راجعا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## asmicheal (10 فبراير 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> هتفضلي تقولي كدا لغاية لما تلاقي نفسك في السجن الجميل ده يا اما لو تطورت الحالة نديكي شرطة في نص عضويتك :t30:


 

:download:

فوق كوبتك مان روك 
وفوق روك ربنا الاعلى فوقهم 

احممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم

كمان انا ما بدخلش سجون 
الا لقراءة ردود مساجينكم 

المحترفين تحت التمرين 

بالنسبة للشرطة 
لا بنخاف من 

شرطة في نص عضويتك 

ولا 
السوداء على جنب


----------



## asmicheal (10 فبراير 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> احم .. اخدت لبالي يا مشرفانا
> 
> المصيبة اننا اللي عامل الموضوع شكلي ها اشيله واريحكم من الخبرات الجميلة اللي بتكتسبوها جواه :11azy:


 
:download:

اةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
قووووووووووووووووووول  كدة 
يعنى حضرتك 
الراس الكبيرة للمحترفين  :t30:

انت فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين يا روك 

قاعد تعزف جيتار وسايبنا للمحترفين وزعيمهم 

اتبهدلنا من يوم ما غادرت الموضوع 


الحقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووونا


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 فبراير 2010)

*اسميشيل
شوفتي فضلتي تقولي هنطرد هنطرد 
اديكي اترقيتي يا جميلة 
مبروك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2010)

*امال انتو شايفين زعيمنا ازاي ؟
طيب اللي متخيل شكل حد من المنتدي يقول ولا انا بس اللي عندي حكاية اني اتصور صورة الشخص اللي بقرأ كلامة​*


----------



## lovely dove (20 فبراير 2010)

انا زيك برضو ياراجعه 
ساعات كتير بربط ناس من المنتدي بحد اعرفه او كده
معرفش ليه يمكن عشان تشابه في صفة مثلا 
او انتي بتحترمي الحد ده فبتشبهيه بحد برضو بتحترميه 
بس بجد معرفش احساسك ده من ناحية الزعيم صح ولا
لاني بجد مش بعرفه معرفه قريبه قوي 
بس هو شخصيه الكل الحقيقه بيقدرها وبيحترمها 

​


----------



## طحبوش (20 فبراير 2010)

انا بقا مش بحس حاجات زي دي ما يخطرش ع بالي افكر ههههههههههه و كوبتك مان الغى الصفقة الي بينتنا عشان صورة ماي روك هههههههه


----------



## صوت الرب (20 فبراير 2010)

my rock قال:


> لا أعرف لماذا عندي إحساس إن الناس دخلت الموضوع رغبة في فضيحة رؤية صورتي الشخصية الحقيقية..


طب ابعتلنا صورتك في رسالة خاصة على الأقل


----------



## Eva Maria (20 فبراير 2010)

*أنا اتخيل الاخ ماي روك شبه كاظم الساهر ( علشان عراقي )



استرها يا رب*


----------



## Eva Maria (20 فبراير 2010)

صوت الرب قال:


> طب ابعتلنا صورتك في رسالة خاصة على الأقل



*آة يا ريت فعلاً

نكون ممنونين يعني:w00t:*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2010)

*الناس كلها بتطالب بصورة ماي روك بعد الموضوع 
انا خايفة 
الزعيم يعاقبني ويقول انتي السبب يا راجعة ليسوع​*


----------



## طحبوش (20 فبراير 2010)

انت السبب يا راجعة هههههههههه


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2010)

lovely dove قال:


> انا زيك برضو ياراجعه
> ساعات كتير بربط ناس من المنتدي بحد اعرفه او كده
> معرفش ليه يمكن عشان تشابه في صفة مثلا
> او انتي بتحترمي الحد ده فبتشبهيه بحد برضو بتحترميه
> ...



*كلامك سليم يا الحمامة المحبة 
نورتينا بمشاركتك يا قمر​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (20 فبراير 2010)

*بامانة انتوا سكر فكرتونى بموضوع اتعمل ووصلت فيه عدد المشاركات للاف والكل كان بيقطع نفسه عليه علشان روك حط عليه هديه الى يوصل لرقم 1000

وفى الاخر واحدة صحبيتنا اخدت الهدية صابونة ​*


----------



## My Rock (21 فبراير 2010)

صوت الرب قال:


> طب ابعتلنا صورتك في رسالة خاصة على الأقل


 
ما اعتقد هناك حاجة ملحة يعني 



**ماريا** قال:


> *أنا اتخيل الاخ ماي روك شبه كاظم الساهر ( علشان عراقي )*
> 
> **
> 
> *استرها يا رب*


 
يعني لازم كل العراقيين شبه كاظم الساهر؟ 
شكل كاظم الساهر غير متلائم مع شخصية حازمة او إدارية..


----------



## My Rock (21 فبراير 2010)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *بامانة انتوا سكر فكرتونى بموضوع اتعمل ووصلت فيه عدد المشاركات للاف والكل كان بيقطع نفسه عليه علشان روك حط عليه هديه الى يوصل لرقم 1000​*
> 
> 
> _*وفى الاخر واحدة صحبيتنا اخدت الهدية صابونة *_​


 
سنقوم بإعادة مسابقة المليون، التي اصبحت مليونين الآن، عن قريب!


----------



## Eva Maria (21 فبراير 2010)

*



			يعني لازم كل العراقيين شبه كاظم الساهر؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هذا مجرد أحساس غير واعي, في العقل الباطن يعني
بدون تحليل ولا موضوعية 




			شكل كاظم الساهر غير متلائم مع شخصية حازمة او إدارية..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أمال متلائم مع أيه ؟ 


على كلن حل المشكلة في ايدك  يا زعيم 
صورة واحدة تغني عن كل التخيلات المغلوطة :99:
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 فبراير 2010)

الفضول قتل القطه ههههههههههههههههههههههههه مثل شهير جدا

curiosity killed the cat


----------



## My Rock (21 فبراير 2010)

**ماريا** قال:


> *هذا مجرد أحساس غير واعي, في العقل الباطن يعني*
> *بدون تحليل ولا موضوعية *
> 
> 
> ...


 

شكله برأيي عاطفي حنون لا يرفع صوته في اقصى حالات الغضب.
لامانع من تخيلي ككاظم الساهر، ذنبكم على جنبكم


----------



## My Rock (21 فبراير 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> الفضول قتل القطه ههههههههههههههههههههههههه مثل شهير جدا
> 
> curiosity killed the cat


 
شكلك ستأخذي دور القطة..


----------



## Alexander.t (21 فبراير 2010)

*فعلا  انا مش شايف روك زى كاظم خالص

لان روك شخصيه حازمه جدا

وكاظم معروف عنه انو بيحب الستات نوعا ما 

فهناك فرق شاسع بين روك وبين كاظم
*​


----------



## Eva Maria (21 فبراير 2010)

*


+ cupid + قال:



فعلا  انا مش شايف روك زى كاظم خالص

لان روك شخصيه حازمه جدا

وكاظم معروف عنه انو بيحب الستات نوعا ما 

فهناك فرق شاسع بين روك وبين كاظم
​

أنقر للتوسيع...



انا اتخيل ماي روك بشكل كاظم فقط, ( كاظم ليه ملامح قاسية نوعا ما خصوصاً الانف والعينين)
لكن من ناحية الشخصية والميول لا شبه بالمره 

ربنا يسامحك يا كيوبيد, شطحت كتير :08:

خلاص الصورة تغيرت, ارتاحو بقى




ربنا يعدي الليلة دي على خير  يا رب :94:*


----------



## Coptic Man (21 فبراير 2010)

روك فيه شبه كبيرر من المرنم زياد شحاته 

اي حد يبص علي صورة زياد يقول ده روك بس روك اجمد شوية

من الاخر خافوا علي نفسكم ld:



+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> الفضول قتل القطه ههههههههههههههههههههههههه مثل شهير جدا
> 
> curiosity killed the cat


 
:new6:


----------



## oesi no (21 فبراير 2010)

انا اعرف روك من خمس سنين  عمرى ما فكرت اشوف صورته 
بس على كلامه انا اعرف انه طويل وشبه زياد شحاته او وائل كفورى على ارفع من كدة 
على ما اعتقد يعنى
بس هو راجل طيب ومفيش داعى للقلق منه 
وهو قالكم اللى نفسه يعرف حاجة يسئل
لكن مش لدرجة تشوفوا الصورة يعنى
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## طحبوش (21 فبراير 2010)

هو انتو مش ملاحظين ان نص المنتدى هنا ؟؟؟ و النص التاني نايمين هههههههه


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 فبراير 2010)

rain قال:


> هو انتو مش ملاحظين ان نص المنتدى هنا ؟؟؟ و النص التاني نايمين هههههههه



*علشان الكلام علي شخصية عظيمة مش اي حد​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 فبراير 2010)

My Rock قال:


> شكلك ستأخذي دور القطة..


 

لا يا عم خليني بعيد 

:smi420:

ههههههههههههههههههههه انا في الطراوه خالص علي فكره 

تحياتي ليك اخي الكريم و بجد فرحانه اني اشوف الجانب المرح ليك بعيدا عن هموم الاداره قليلا و حزمها

سلام و نعمه ليك


----------



## طحبوش (21 فبراير 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *علشان الكلام علي شخصية عظيمة مش اي حد​*



هههههههههه و انت مبسوطة ؟؟؟
انت الي هتطيري ههههههههه يلا هتوحشينا هههههه


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 فبراير 2010)

rain قال:


> هههههههههه و انت مبسوطة ؟؟؟
> انت الي هتطيري ههههههههه يلا هتوحشينا هههههه



*انا مش مبسوطة ولا حاجة 
انا ببكي 
الزعيم لسة حازفلي موضوعي 
قعدت اكتب فية ساعة من دماغي 
عن الاسفار القانونية المحزوفة​*


----------



## طحبوش (21 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههه تستاهلي ههههههههه


----------



## engy_love_jesus (21 فبراير 2010)

*ده مجرد تحزير ياراجعة خديلك ساتر بقى واستخبى ​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (21 فبراير 2010)

*لا ياروك انا اقصد موضوع زواج فاديا ويوحنا 

ولما مرمر وصلت للمشاركة رقم 1000 افتكرت الموضوع ده :t23::t23::t23:​*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (21 فبراير 2010)

انا بقي مش عارف من ساعه دخولي المنتدي وتسجيلي

وهذا هو المنتدي المسيحي الوحيد رقم (1)بالنسبه لي علي الانترنت

وفعلا وانا في الشارع بقعد اتتخيل شكل كل واحد ايه واني بالمصادفه التقي مع احد اخوتي هنا

بس (ماي روك) ده حاجه تاني شكله كده 

مجرد توقعات بس من غير (حذف) :warning:

يقرب من العمر ما بين 25_30 سنه

لون البشره الاسمر وشعر ناعم

لون العين العسلي

الشخصيه قيادي جداااا ذو شخصيه قويه وصلبه يميل الي استخدام الغه الحوار الحكيم والمتقن

انا عن نفسي دي اول مشاركه مباشره بيني وبينه

ويرب متكنش اخر مشاركه ليا في المنتدي خالص :11azy:

ربنا يستررررررررررررررررررررررررر

تقبلوا وجودي في الموضوع الرائع جدا ده وارجو الا اكون ضيف ثقيل

ربنا يبارك حياتكم

سلام السيد المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 فبراير 2010)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *ده مجرد تحزير ياراجعة خديلك ساتر بقى واستخبى ​*



*اوكي يا انجي 
نورتي الموضوع يا قمر​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 فبراير 2010)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> انا بقي مش عارف من ساعه دخولي المنتدي وتسجيلي
> 
> وهذا هو المنتدي المسيحي الوحيد رقم (1)بالنسبه لي علي الانترنت
> *كلنا مغرمين بالمنتدي وخلاص وصلنا لادمان  منتديات الكنيسة​*
> ...



*نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك فية يا ابن البابا كيرلس​*


----------



## asmicheal (21 فبراير 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *اسميشيل​*
> *شوفتي فضلتي تقولي هنطرد هنطرد *
> *اديكي اترقيتي يا جميلة *
> 
> *مبروك *​




 :download:

وازرقيت يا حبى 
وغالبا من الشقاوة 
ساكسب عن جدارة 
شرطة سوداء على جنب 
يعنى مش هعدى على شرطة فى نصف اسمى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس حاسة اللى هنونى بالازرقاق اكتر من اللى هنونى بالاخضرار 


يا ترى لية يا راجعة :t9:


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههه​


----------



## asmicheal (21 فبراير 2010)

نسيت اشكرك راجعة 
لانك عرفتينى لاول مرة بموضوعك هنا
بالصوت الشجى البهى المتعدد الطبقات العالى الاحساس 

المرنم زياد شحادة 
وباهدى ليكى حبيبتى كل موضوعات زياد شحادة اللى عملتها 
سواء تراتيل 
او خواطر على تراتيلة


----------



## My Rock (21 فبراير 2010)

هل سيفرق شئ لو كان شكلي كشكل زياد ولا ايمن ولا كاظم؟

مهما كان شكلي، شخصيتي هي الأهم, و هي واضحة في حدود المنتدى و قريبة عن الواقع.


----------



## just member (21 فبراير 2010)

*عشت يا روك

*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> وازرقيت يا حبى
> وغالبا من الشقاوة
> ...



*اسفة عزيزتي انا كنت بهنيكي علي انك اخضريتي 
ودة كتبتة انا يوم ما انتي اخضريتي
شوفي انا كنت كاتبة المشاركة بتاريخ كام 
انا اخلاقي ومشاعري متسمحليش اني افرح في اي زعل لاي حد 

ربنا يصلح الامور وترجعي تخضري بازن المسيح​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 فبراير 2010)

*يا جماعة مع احترامي لكل الناس اللي ردوا *
*مش مهم يا جماعة الشكل او اننا نعرف صورة الزعيم*
*المهم زي ما هو قال الشخصية 30:*


*بس برضه سؤال يطرح نفسه *
*ليه مش تحط صورتك يا زعيم وتريح البشرية اللي هنا *
*اصل دول مش هيهدوا غير ...............:11azy:*

*الحق اخرج انا بقي:crazy_pil*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 فبراير 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *يا جماعة مع احترامي لكل الناس اللي ردوا *
> *مش مهم يا جماعة الشكل او اننا نعرف صورة الزعيم*
> *المهم زي ما هو قال الشخصية 30:*
> 
> ...



*اهلا روكا الجميلة 
نورتي بمشاركتك بالموضوع يا قمر 

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
الزعيم مينفعش يحط صورتة 
ربنا يحافظ علية ويبارك حياتة 
اكيد اللي يعمل صرح عظيم زي منتديات الكنيسة بيمجد اسم المسيح وبيكشف الضلال يبقي مستهدف من الاشرار وممكن يبقي مطلوب ازيتة 


ملاك اللة حال حول خائفية وينجيهم​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> نسيت اشكرك راجعة
> لانك عرفتينى لاول مرة بموضوعك هنا
> بالصوت الشجى البهى المتعدد الطبقات العالى الاحساس
> 
> ...



*مرسي خالص يا اسماشيل 
اهداء مقبول يا جميلة 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## صوت الرب (22 فبراير 2010)

my rock قال:


> هل سيفرق شئ لو كان شكلي كشكل زياد ولا ايمن ولا كاظم؟


طبعا  الشكل بيفرق
يعني يا زعيم لو كان شعرك أشقر و طويل و وجهك أبيض
و عيونك خضر أو زرق غير لما تكون أسمر و عيونك سود
و شعرك أسود و كل حاجة فيك سودا
و غير لما تكون مربي لحية بطول مترين 
و غير لما تكون أصلع 
يعني كل شكل و له شخصية منعكسة 
و له طريقة تعامل مختلفة 
صح ولا لأ 
حتى طريقة الملابس بتفرق يعني
لما تشوف راجل لابس تنورة ( زي أسكتلندا )
غير لما تشوف بدوي لابس جلباب
و غير لما تشوف واحد لابس جينز
.
كل شيء بيفرق فأرجو إرسال
صورتك مع البيانات الشخصية
على الرابط التالي :t30:


----------



## asmicheal (22 فبراير 2010)

*

وازرقيت يا حبى 
وغالبا من الشقاوة 
ساكسب عن جدارة 
شرطة سوداء على جنب 
يعنى مش هعدى على شرطة فى نصف اسمى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس حاسة اللى هنونى بالازرقاق اكتر من اللى هنونى بالاخضرار 


يا ترى لية يا راجعة :t9:


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههه
[/center]*








*
اسفة عزيزتي انا كنت بهنيكي علي انك اخضريتي 
ودة كتبتة انا يوم ما انتي اخضريتي
شوفي انا كنت كاتبة المشاركة بتاريخ كام 
انا اخلاقي ومشاعري متسمحليش اني افرح في اي زعل لاي حد 

ربنا يصلح الامور وترجعي تخضري بازن المسيح​*

:download:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بذمتك دة شكل واحدة زعلانة 
يا بنتى يا غاليتى 
انا كنت عارفة من الاول 
ونبهت انى ما انفعش اكون غير زرقاء 
الكل تشكر على الاخضرار انا الوحيدة اللى رحت الشكاوى والمصايب والمشاكل 
اقول ما ينفعش لى غير الازرقاق 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الاخضرار ميزتة الوحيدة لى تصليح موضوعاتى 
ونشكر ربنا بقى فية عمار بينى وبين اللى بيصلحوا لى موضوعاتى 
وبقوا ما بيزعلوش من كتر التصليح 
كمان بقيت بعاين المشاركة او انزلها باخطائها 





​


----------



## My Rock (22 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> *وازرقيت يا حبى *
> *وغالبا من الشقاوة *
> *ساكسب عن جدارة *
> *شرطة سوداء على جنب *
> *يعنى مش هعدى على شرطة فى نصف اسمى *


 
بما إنك كررتي هذا الموضوع أكثر من مرة, فمن الواجب توضيح إن خسارتك للعضوية المباركة كانت بسبب سوء إستعمالك للصلاحيات المعطات لعضويتك، اذ حذفتي اكثر من 20 موضوع من مواضيعك بدو مُبرر و بدون حتى علم الإدارة بالموضوع!

اذا كتِ فعلاً تسعين للطرد من المنتدى، فلا داعي لتحميلنا ثقل الموضوع، تستطيعين ترك المتدى بدون مشاكل.

الرب يعطينا حكمة ليعلمنا كيف نتصرف و كيف نتكلم لكي نكون عاكسين لمحبتة...


----------



## asmicheal (22 فبراير 2010)

انا اولاً صدقاً ما كنت اعرف انه لازم اسأل اصلاً جديدة بالاخضر

تانياً حذف المواضيع كان بقصد تهدئة الامور وليس لؤماً

تالتاً انا اصبحت احب المنتدى
انما لو عايزني امشي بمشي


----------



## Mason (22 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يصلح الاحوال ويقويكم على عدو الخير


----------



## tasoni queena (17 فبراير 2011)

> اقتباس
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ما بلاش ​


----------



## My Rock (17 فبراير 2011)

محسسيني اني بعبع :a82:


----------



## بايبل333 (17 فبراير 2011)

"يا جماعة اخواى بيدرس فى كلية الاهوت ومرة طلع رحلة مع الكلية 
وكان معاهم المرنم زياد شحاتة واخواى اتصور معاة 
اى رايئكم اسال اخواى اخلية يقول انت ولا مش انت 
بس عايز اسمع صوت روك ياجماع ممكن حد يبعثلى الترنيمة بصوتة 

وربنا المستعان .....​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 فبراير 2011)

> "يا جماعة اخواى بيدرس فى كلية الاهوت ومرة طلع رحلة مع الكلية
> وكان معاهم المرنم زياد شحاتة واخواى اتصور معاة
> اى رايئكم اسال اخواى اخلية يقول انت ولا مش انت
> بس عايز اسمع صوت روك ياجماع ممكن حد يبعثلى الترنيمة بصوتة
> ...



​
!!!!!!!!!!!!! يعنى ايه تسأل اخوك

روك قال ان مش هو زياد شحاتة
​وبعدين لكل شخص فى المنتدى حرية الافصاح عن شخصيته الحقيقة من عدمه​​​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 فبراير 2011)

My Rock قال:


> محسسيني اني بعبع :a82:



لا سيدي الفاضل 
بس الحقيقة انت ليك هيبة كبيرة وانا عن نفسي كنت خايفة قوي وانا بنزل الموضوع دة 
بس لقيتك قلبك كبير ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 فبراير 2011)

بايبل333 قال:


> "يا جماعة اخواى بيدرس فى كلية الاهوت ومرة طلع رحلة مع الكلية
> وكان معاهم المرنم زياد شحاتة واخواى اتصور معاة
> اى رايئكم اسال اخواى اخلية يقول انت ولا مش انت
> بس عايز اسمع صوت روك ياجماع ممكن حد يبعثلى الترنيمة بصوتة
> ...


اهلا بيك اخي الفاضل 
يا سيدي مش هو 
الزعيم قال انة مش هو 
بس انا تخيلتة نفس الشخصية والشكل 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ​
> !!!!!!!!!!!!! يعنى ايه تسأل اخوك
> 
> روك قال ان مش هو زياد شحاتة
> ​وبعدين لكل شخص فى المنتدى حرية الافصاح عن شخصيته الحقيقة من عدمه​​​



كلامك سليم يا حبي 
بس بالراحة خوفتية ههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 فبراير 2011)

> كلامك سليم يا حبي
> بس بالراحة خوفتية ههههههههه​


 
بجد  :smi411:​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> بجد  :smi411:​



بهرج معاكي ​


----------

